# Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage



## Serina (Sep 28, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has done the 'Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage'? If so, what did you think of it? We are thinking about doing it with our 7 year old. Thanks!


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes!!!  Did it this July 4th which was extra special because of the big fireworks.  Perfect for a 7 year old.

You meet Captain Hook and Mr. Smee for photos and autographs.

They take you to a special area at the Contemporary, give you pirate scarves, let you eat tons of snacks and soda (then tell you there are no bathroom breaks on the voyage ).  The leader pirate (who is often SixBits from Hoop-de-doo) takes you on a little parade throughout the Contemporary (in very loud fashion!) to the boats.  There you board a ferry and boat over the water bridge to a spot where you can see the castle and fireworks.

A word of caution:  The boat is covered, so there is a lot of leaning sideways to see the fireworks, but you can.

There is constant joke telling, and little prize giveaways for questions answered (all the kids will get something).

It's fun.  If you are really doing it just to get a better view of the fireworks, I would say not to because you won't.  See them first in the park or go to the park on another day to see them up close.

Good luck!


----------



## Serina (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks - it sounds like it will be perfect! (Also, thanks for the tip about the fireworks - always good to know ahead of time.)


----------



## Kimber TAte (Nov 10, 2010)

Loved it!!!  Our family went to Disney for the first time this September past.

I booked the P&PFV as a surprise for our 6 and 11 year olds.  It was the best!  They told us to take as many snacks as we wanted (telling us to put them in our backpack).  Water, juice, pop, coffee - all available.

I'm not sure how our 6 year old son managed it, but AFTER the cruise (in line to meet a special character  ) he pulled out handfuls of chocolate gold coins.  I mean HANDFULS!  He burried them in every single pocket he had.  :rofl: The older couple behind us were laughing their heads off.  Our son wanted to give some to PP.

Seeing the fireworks from the lake was really, really nice.  We ended up on the side that faced the fireworks.  Ohh, and we were lucky enough to see the electric water pagent too!

Patch the Pirate was awesome!!  He does a great job of keeping everyone entertained.  People had chances to win prizes by answering Disney trivia.  My 11 year old daughter was thrilled because she answered the 1st question and no one else seemed to know the answer.  (What does the tatoo Mr. Smee has say?)  Our son was pretty much crying as we left the ship because his sister refused to give him the pirate water pistol she won.  He quickly stopped when Patch gave him a pirate sling bag with a pirate's map and spyglass inside     Patch made sure all the kids left with a prize!


----------

